# Wall Mount TV/Stereo Shop Cabinet



## crecore (Sep 2, 2007)

Havent been around the DIY forums much lately. My shop is now functioning and I would like to install a tv and stereo. To keep the dust away, I'm thinking a wall/ceiling suspended cabinet. It would simply have two doors like a kitchen cabinet. It will be in a corner so I have a back wall, one side wall and the ceiling to support it. It will house a 27" stereo tv, my Akai solid state amp, a tuner and perhaps a cd player but more than likely some mp3 player hook up I device. So lets say 30" wide 36" tallish. I have a switch double duplex outlet mounted at 6" high there already... and I dont mind standing on a stool to tend to the items.

So, strength to weight ratio is key. Would like some ideas to pass around for low cost, simple to built, strong like bull, etc. along the lines of material, joinery, design, attachments.

TIA


----------



## roaminggnome (Feb 24, 2009)

I know you're looking for low cost, but maybe you would want to build the cabinet separately. I just bought a TV Wall Mount from a website called Monoprice.com and it costs me around $30, granted it's probably Chinese lead covered with black paint but it is working great and I'm not chewing on it. Plus I love the floating look of the TV, and the articulating mount is neat when I'm in my office.


----------



## nateatcpo (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you thought about an acrylic box? Use 3/4 acrylic base and 1/2" acrylic for front top and sides. Leave back open and drill some holes in sides for ventilation. you could hing the front to the top to have a lift up front panel for access if needed and close in the back too...be sure to drill plenty of vent holes tho.


----------

